# Minimalist bread



## Animatic (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all.
I have a  french made, Riviera et Bar bread maker.
I need some special recipes for my new enforced diet.

This is essentially 'Kill a Candida Overgrowth Bread,
For a type O+ blood type.'

* No: wheat, oats, corn, gluten, sugar, dairy, malt or yeast...*
I am sure I forgot something. 

OK: Rye, Millet, Buckwheat I think, olive oil, 
PH low fruits as sweetener in limited amounts
Watermelon for example. or carrot juice.

Plus
A baking powder of Arrowroot flour which I can't find
Potasium bicarbonate I may be on the verge of finding
Cream of tartar, which I CAN find.

Right now I have Sodium Bicarbonate,  Rice flour, 
Buckwheat flour, Rye flour, some fruits that could work.

So my fist experiment will be black currant jam(pectin, no sugar) 
sunflower seeds, organic rye four, rice flour
with black salt, olive oil, baking soda and  a bit of milk,
and see if something edible results. 
(Gotta cut out the milk asap too.)

If anybody can get me some recipe ideas while avoiding my
'must not haves', this would be appreciated.


----------



## Animatic (Sep 15, 2007)

I have not been able to find Arrowroot flour, nor potasium bicarbonate.
So no alternative baking powder.

I have been doing sourdough. Buckwheat flour 50/50 with water,
and a dash of maple syrup as a starter.

Then the last version was; Starter, then Rye four, with raisins, 
Goji berrys, sunflower seeds, and millet and flaxseed soaked overnight,
then more or less ground in a Moulinex and added with it's water.
Kept adding rye flour till it seemed to be a good consistency.

It makes a heavy loaf, but got good response on it.
One person said: "Hey, where did your find real food? ..."
Some pieces were not left for mates to try, 
the first taster ate it all.

So I keep trying every other day and see how it improves.

Looks like no suggestions from this forum so far.
So I report, and bump it.


----------



## strawberry (Sep 15, 2007)

Authentic Foods Arrowroot Gluten-Free Flour

Amazon.com: Potassium Bicarbonate, 1 lb.: Kitchen & Dining

When I can't find something, I often turn to the net.


----------



## Animatic (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Strawberry. Thanks for the reply.

I did find the Amazon link earlier today. 
But they don't ship it to Thailand unfortunately.

God knows what a small minded Thai customs agent would make of 
this white powder being sent to Southern Thailand, 
or at least in that general direction...

I DO have it's thai name and a version written 
in Thai Sanscrit too. But no luck so far.

I will fetch the CCard and try to get some arrowroot flour sent in.
Maybe I must pass it by my sister in USA first after Amazon.

Well to day I try some double acting baking powder and see how that changes things.
The last batch of bread went over well one way or another.


----------



## Animatic (Sep 17, 2007)

Tonight I try a simple small test loaf of double acting baking soda
1 cup water 2 cups rye four and some salt. 
I thought about adding some lemon juice and sugar, 
but I am trying to avoid sugar.

I did add french piment de langue de oiseau (cayenne powders)
some cinnamon and correander powder.


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 17, 2007)

Xanthan gum works as a Glutten substitute so that make help, also you can make Potato scones / bread / pancakes too.

if the ph has to be kept low, then you`ll need either less Bicarb or more cream of tartar, cream of tartar is acidic due to the unexchanged Hydrogen ion.


----------



## Animatic (Oct 10, 2007)

*More progress*

I wonder what Xanthan Gum is in Thai???
Which is basically modern Sanscrit... really.

Well I did find a nice little powered grain grinder
in Klong Toey Bangkok for around $80, like a hamburgar 
maker, but with a rotating face instead of a grating with holes.

So I will be getting more seeds and such, 
like millet and flax, properly usable. And
likely also sunflower seeds too.
I have been on the road, buty done a few good loaves
in between roadtrips. Not one loaf has gone wasted,
very good response from others, and I feel fine eating 
what I produce from a physical reaction to contents. 
Very good so far.

Thanks for your comments and advice.

On an another point.
A friend is looking for a cold pressing system for Flax seeds.
He wants the oil. And pointers would be lovely.


----------

